# SolarStorm - best vendor to purchase from?



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

*SolarStorm - best vendor to purchase from? - Updated with pics*

So I have been through the threads on these lights and have decided it's time for an upgrade again. I am currently using a MagicShine 808 (Got it from GeoMan so not sure on the correct model) and a Cygolite Dual Cross Li-Ion. They have been great lights with no issues.

I am just wondering what online place has the best build, consistency and warranty for these new Solarstorms. I found a place on ebay called PHCMall that has them for $30.00 shipped from Hong Kong. They have sold over 870 of these lights so far. They have them in black or red. Will be using this on the handlebar for starters. I like the MS so might keep that on the helmet?

Can anyone give me some feedback from this place or another online place to get these.

TIA

Rich


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

5000 lumen? :nono:....I think not. While some minor exaggeration can be tolerated on occasion claiming an output that is near five times the expected realistic output is an absolute boatload of you-know-what. If you want to buy from someone that would mislead the buyer that much with their ad-hype knock yourself out.

Realistically though, if you buy one of these from your link and the output is near 1100 lumen than perhaps you've done well...( as long as everything works and the *battery is not total crap...*at least 3800mAh )

I really don't think anyone can tell you at this point where the best place to buy one of these is. The SSX2 is one of those lamps that are literally being sold almost everywhere you look. $27 with battery is not a bad price ( *if* it includes shipping )


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Cat. I never bought into the idea that the light was 5k lumens. Shipped to the house is $30.00 USD. 

I guess I will keep looking and go back through the threads then.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd say the safest bet is buying it off Amazon. It will cost about $10 more then some other places but if it shows up defective you can just put it back in the box and return it to Amazon. Also shipping isn't from China so you don't have to wait 10-45days to actually get your light.

Amazon.com: SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2800 Lumens Cree XM-L U2 LED Bicycle Light & 6400mAh Battery Pack & Charger, Cree LED Bike Lmap Light Super Bright Lighting Lamp for Outdoor Sports Like Cmaping, Hiking, etc..: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're ordering from China, also note that Chinese New Year started last Friday, and everyone will be on holiday for the next two weeks.


----------



## billywhiz040480 (Nov 13, 2012)

Evening all!

I bought the SolarStorm X3 last week and tested it that night with a fan on it to keep it cool in the house. It lasted 1hr 10mins on full using a 4x18650 4400mAh 8.4v battery pack which is the same type that you get with the magicshine 808 which I also own.

The magicshine 808 claims 900-100 lumen on high but is more like 600-700, the SolarStorm claims 2200 and has three illumination settings:

1 - 600-700 lumens.
2 - 1400-1500 lumens.
3 - 2000-2200 lumens.

I have tested it in the garden and out on trail for brightness and battery longevity where I was very impressed. When climbing I used the lowest setting and on the decents I had it on full whack which lit up the trail like full beam on a car. I was out for just under 3hrs and it still had 2 green lights illuminated, so plenty of life left.

I bought it for £27 delivered from eBay, what a bargain!

When the rain stops I'll try and take some pics to show you how much brighter the SolarStorm is compared to the Magicshine. The only way to describe it is like going from headlights to full beam in the car.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dan4jeepin said:


> I'd say the safest bet is buying it off Amazon. It will cost about $10 more then some other places but if it shows up defective you can just put it back in the box and return it to Amazon. Also shipping isn't from China so you don't have to wait 10-45days to actually get your light.
> 
> Amazon.com: SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2800 Lumens Cree XM-L U2 LED Bicycle Light & 6400mAh Battery Pack & Charger, Cree LED Bike Lmap Light Super Bright Lighting Lamp for Outdoor Sports Like Cmaping, Hiking, etc..: Sports & Outdoors


Looks like a good option to the Chinese "roll the dice" air-mail game. Still bothers me that these lights are so over-rated. Most people know about this but look at the reviews of the lamp over on Amazon. One guy really expected the lamp to output 2800 lumen. That is so sad.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

dan4jeepin said:


> I'd say the safest bet is buying it off Amazon. It will cost about $10 more then some other places but if it shows up defective you can just put it back in the box and return it to Amazon. Also shipping isn't from China so you don't have to wait 10-45days to actually get your light.
> 
> Amazon.com: SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2800 Lumens Cree XM-L U2 LED Bicycle Light & 6400mAh Battery Pack & Charger, Cree LED Bike Lmap Light Super Bright Lighting Lamp for Outdoor Sports Like Cmaping, Hiking, etc..: Sports & Outdoors


I remember someone posting that the amazon light is actually worse than the regular light! It was in the main solarstorm thread

To the original poster, I think it's sort of a crapshoot as to where to get the best light. I bought the lighthead from aliexpress for around $23 with xm-l2. I believe it was modified by a third party. Others got the same light, and it was missing a key heat sink pill. So you never know what you are going to get. Another guy was buying them from particular ebay seller and getting good lights. Read the main thread.

I think this may be a link for the original manufacturer:
Shenzhen Blackshadow Technology Co., Ltd. - LED Flashlight,bicycle light


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Bought X2 from FastTech and got a junk battery, 1130 mAh. If you buy from any chinese supplier I recommend buying the light alone and getting a reputable battery elsewhere.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine just showed up from lightmalls, took just over a month to ship. Seems to be working fine, will see what the battery does lol


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

See how much time the battery lasts on high.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

One more thing, from FastTech it did not come in a solar storm box like I see in other threads, came in generic box that says bicycle light.


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

i ordered mine from lightmalls, took about a week to ship to Canada.


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

*Update from the vendor - Shenzhen Blackshadow Technology Co., Ltd*

So I asked the vendor for some pics of the lights and the circuit board just to see what they send me. I received 2 stock photos and one that I have never seen before. Just wanting to verify that these are the correct boards for these lights from those that have taken them apart. I can get 6 lights from there for $200 shipped.

Thanks
rich


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

In the other thread, someone posted our pictures (pictures of mtbr members) that were edited to show fake and genuine Solarstorms. Your picture confirms what was said in the other thread. The black boards are the real deal.

SolarStorm/FandyFire X2 - Page 31

Can you get us pictures of the Solarstorm X3 board?


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

varider said:


> Can you get us pictures of the Solarstorm X3 board?


I will email them tonight and get a price for X3's also. Good to know that my purchase will be worth the money.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Now cloners are reading that and in two weeks all clones have black boards


----------

